# 661 Comp Shifted Helmet SIZING?



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

I know they have a posted size guide on HnR which puts me in an upper medium category on this helmet but I trend towards a large in all my other lids. Since I will be ordering online can anyone with experience tell me if these fit true to size or should I size up to the Large?


----------



## Steven92 (Jul 2, 2012)

I am riding with the white 661 comp shifted and i wear a 73/8 fitted hat. The medium fits nice and snug, and the large was a little big on me. personally, i feel you should err on the side of slightly smaller than slightly larger, so I would go with the medium if i were you!


----------



## ninjammin (Aug 20, 2010)

I fell in the medium category and mine fits spot on. If it's a tad tight when you get it, keep in mind that the padding will break in some and compact as you wear it.


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

update: bought both a large and medium. Medium was perfect so sold the large for list in local classifieds. Follow the size chart!


----------

